# 118 golf



## hovis (Nov 6, 2010)

what a joke this company is.  ordered a mizuno water proof Â£90 but they sent the wrong size. so i had to stand in a post office que for 25min along with the benefit scoungers of the world and send it back at the cost of Â£4. i emailed them twice highlighting the problem and to make them aware that i'll be returning the jacket.  i even taped a note to the jacket stating XXL please.

7 days later, no reply to email but a mizuno jacket arrives at my door.....wrong bloody colour.   another 20 mins in a post office que sharring the same air with the low life riff raff and another Â£4 postage.  this time i include a detailed letter and attach both postal receipts for refund.  i also sent another 2 emails of complaint.

today finaly recieved my jacket in the correct size and colour but no reply to my emails of complaint and no refund of the Â£8 postage.

  these clowns dont even have a contact number.  STAY CLEAR


----------



## Region3 (Nov 7, 2010)

I've read a few bad comments on here about them, as well as some good stuff.

Seems that if they have what you want it goes fine, but their communication leaves a lot to be desired. Sorry to hear of your troubles with them.

At least you're sorted now, albeit Â£8 worse off.


----------



## madandra (Nov 7, 2010)

I guess this is risk you take when buying online. At least when you go to a Pro shop you can try before you buy and at the same time save on postage x 2.


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2010)

Must be awful having to queue and breath the same air as scroungers and low life riff raff. I am sure they must feel dreadful holding up someone trying to return a Â£90 waterproof.


----------



## Del (Nov 7, 2010)

Got to say I have used them in the past, new footjoys, and found them spot on. 

Items with me within 3 days and did reply to my emails within 24hrs (no problems with order just checking price of clubs)

So happy with them and will use again.


----------



## d1217 (Nov 7, 2010)

i actually found them quite good, ordered one of my xft's from them, and 1 day after i ordered they knocked the price down, so i emailed them and they refunded me the difference, which i was pretty impressed with, and they had no problems doing it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2010)

I have had huge issues with them. I've ordered stuff which the website has said is in stock and then waited for over a week and then told it isn't in stock after all. They are only down the road and even when stuff has been in at the time of ordering has taken longer than they promised. I'll use them out of desperation if I need something specific but wouldn't recommend them on a regular basis


----------



## RGDave (Nov 7, 2010)

Sad to hear another 118 disaster. They seem a decent bunch (once you get hold of someone) but i.m.o. the savings aren't worth the hassle.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 7, 2010)

I had problems with my first order with them so not going back. Too many decent, reliable online golf shops to bothe with them again.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 7, 2010)

Used them a couple of times and never had an issue.

I guess its down to your own experience, I would never go back to Comet or spend another penny with them, I cant stand the b######s!


----------



## SharkAttack (Nov 7, 2010)

"so i had to stand in a post office que for 25min"


"another 20 mins in a post office que"
		
Click to expand...

These were obviously short queue's


----------



## Matty (Nov 8, 2010)

I've ordered a few times and got stuff pretty quickly. One time I ordered a Divot tool which showed as in stock - took ages and was not showing as dispatched. It was then I was told it was OOS (after spending a while on the phone), after much to'ing and fro'ing I changed the brand of the tool (more expensive one matched for price) and it arrived a few days later.

Does seem as though they don't list their phone number any more though :-(


----------



## Matty (Nov 8, 2010)

Just tried Google and found these phone numbers, maybe worth a try:

0845 4300 118

016828 671 723


----------



## olliagolf (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting reading Brand comments, really can pick up good things about keeping customers happy.

.......................

Removed dodgy website link


----------



## StuartD (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting reading Brand comments, really can pick up good things about keeping customers happy.

.......................
		
Click to expand...

Aye, and you can take your spam elsewhere and keep us happy


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Nov 19, 2010)

I've used them twice - both times to buy balls.

I bought some Wilson Staff DX2s last Monday and they were with me the next day!  Superb service!

Plus, the balls were Â£30 for three dozen!


----------

